# New Archery 3D Organization is launchung this summer.



## mtndevl85

Great to hear DB would really like to try Asa type shoot. We don't have any up this way. When it goes through I will surely be there at the pa shoot to show support. Any organization that helps push 3d forward will have my support.


----------



## pabowman

mtndevl85 said:


> Great to hear DB would really like to try Asa type shoot. We don't have any up this way. When it goes through I will surely be there at the pa shoot to show support. Any organization that helps push 3d forward will have my support.




X2...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad1980

Sounds great. Looking forward to see what the schedule is.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logjamb

I'll be looking for your info at the ATA show. Congrats on this.


----------



## schmel_me

Looks kinda cool but once again we are stuck in the north with a 10-12 hour drive. Dont they realize how many bowhunters/archers there are in MN/WI. Let alone how many companys are home here Mathews,Rhienhart,Cuddeback the list goes on.


----------



## archer1914

Hope to see it all posted on here if I can make really would like to see it. Put all you can on you tube for now I guess until you can get it on TV.


----------



## bowpro34

Sweet! This needs to happen. Can't wait to see it develop


----------



## supertechy

Sounds great.


----------



## Matt_Potter

You might think about allowing string-walking in one of the trad classes - something ASA doesn't do but IBO does


----------



## dgirt

That's all sounds fun and all and I support it, but again with speed rules, 290? Why not do a 6 grains per pound rule and use the Asa scoring setup. I always have to change my setups to all these different formats. If I wanted to shoot slow bows I'll keep all the bows I bought 8 years ago.
Just saying, and I know the family says the same thing about me that you are thinking. Grumpy old fart that won't change!


----------



## schmel_me

dgirt said:


> That's all sounds fun and all and I support it, but again with speed rules, 290? Why not do a 6 grains per pound rule and use the Asa scoring setup. I always have to change my setups to all these different formats. If I wanted to shoot slow bows I'll keep all the bows I bought 8 years ago.
> Just saying, and I know the family says the same thing about me that you are thinking. Grumpy old fart that won't change!



Most organizations came up with a middle ground for tall,short,weak,strong shooters. some cant attain 300fps. 290 isnt exactly slow even by todays standards.


----------



## hrtlnd164

This is great news and the perfect time to launch a new series. My mind was made up to shoot an ASA or 2 and that would be it. Will no longer support the IBO. DB, if there is anything I can do for you up here in the North , just holler. Sign me up. Great to see some big companies step up and host the shoots. Man, I'm excited about 3-D season again.


----------



## rdraper_3

That's good to hear. I've been wanting to try out some ASA shoots but in NE Indiana I'd have about a 6 hour drive to the closest one. Anderson is only about 2 hours if that from my house and I'll actually be at Girt's early next season for the Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge. If fliers are made up by then I'll pick one up and definitely check it out. The only bad thing is I'd have to slow my bow down about 30fps.


----------



## chromes-z7

this is exciting news


----------



## Weinzie-->0

This is great news.


----------



## 918hoytman918

Sounds like a winner DB. 


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## Alpha Burnt

You have info on classes, entry fees, payout structures and things of that nature or are you waiting to announce that?


----------



## Daniel Boone

Alpha Burnt said:


> You have info on classes, entry fees, payout structures and things of that nature or are you waiting to announce that?


I think everyone should just keep an open mind and wait and see what happens! Got no doubt in time those things will be announced.
DB


----------



## NYS REP

A tremendious amount of work has been put forth by the gentlemen organizing Regions Bowhunting Pro/Am Tour. I'm looking forward to a fresh approach to 3D archery and the sponsors coming on board. A formal announcement with be made a soon as all the details have been finalized. It's been a very busy few weeks and still much to be done so hang on guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## FoggDogg

Sounds great DB! Are you going to utilize the ASA format as well? I'm talking about shotgun starts, all the classes, etc. I changed over to the K45 classes when the ASA introduced it and have been a big fan/supporter of that class. Thanks.


----------



## southpaw3d

count me in, I'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs

Sounds good DB! One suggestion don't use winnings as a way of moving shooters out of a class come up with a point system this is one of the big jokes the ASA has!!


----------



## XForce Girl

Daniel Boone,
Where will you be at the ATA? How can i find you?
Im very interested and want to talk more.
How about a shoot in Virginia?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsw

Curious as to why the launch is right in the middle of the IBO country. Wonder how many will be able to hit ASA and IBO and then a new tour in the east. May hurt attendance some as most probably can't afford a shoot every weekend if travel is involved. I would think that mid-America would be a better launch site or even down in Ok/TX country.


----------



## Daniel Boone

XForce Girl said:


> Daniel Boone,
> Where will you be at the ATA? How can i find you?
> Im very interested and want to talk more.
> How about a shoot in Virginia?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Im just the messager. Im not any where attached to this Orgs. You can call the number posted and give your input.
Im sure they will look at all avenues to make this a success. Look for big and ugly at the trade show. LOL

It folks like you and others/sponsors who will make this a success.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

Im just the messenger here. Not affliated at all.

Just like allot of you excited to see something new.

Hoping everyone has an open mind and realizes this is a very tough thing to do.
DB


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

That's great news, something like this needed to be done for those of us that can't get out to the ASA's because of travel distance and money. Look forward to any more info on this. Hopefully it will be nation wide so the folks way up north and on the left coast can compete with everyone else.


----------



## ES21

:thumbs_up 

Great to see something new!


----------



## rhyno_071

Sounds great. I hope they choose Ohio as a location.


----------



## carleysdad

schmel_me said:


> Looks kinda cool but once again we are stuck in the north with a 10-12 hour drive. Dont they realize how many bowhunters/archers there are in MN/WI. Let alone how many companys are home here Mathews,Rhienhart,Cuddeback the list goes on.


what he said^


----------



## SonnyThomas

Too far for me to think about....Maybe Indiana.


----------



## 60X

Glad to see this happening. I really hope this works out. Maybe this will open IBO's eyes and they will finally start to listen to the shooters


----------



## hammerhunter

XForce Girl said:


> Daniel Boone,
> Where will you be at the ATA? How can i find you?
> Im very interested and want to talk more.
> How about a shoot in Virginia?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Yes a mid-Atlantic shoot

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gametaker

anything in the far west.


----------



## BROX

I love the 290fps rule to level the field for the gator arm guys like me but i very much dislike the ASA scoring world rather it be IBO scoring with a 290fps speed rule


----------



## XForce Girl

I don't really care how you set the rules as far as speed and such, If I want to play I will make it work and set my bow according.

Whomever is behind this already know there is no way to make everyone happy. 

To all of us, let's just wait and see what happens instead of offering input, I'm sure all these details have already been decided upon.


----------



## Supermag1

Sounds like an ASA copy that they're trying to run a bit farther north. Wonder how the ASA is going to take someone copying their format and then moving into some of their territory. If I were an ASA shooter, I'd be worried that the companies that I collected contingency from would sponsor this and then spread the total contingency over 7 more shoots making a win worth less dollars than it was before.


----------



## southpaw3d

I think we need to quite worrying about the whole contingency issue and who's stepping on who's toes, and try to expand 3D archery anyway we can, I think this new organization would be a welcome thing, just look at the overall attendance at the IBO's the last couple of years, it's way..........down. One thing, I would love to have all the organizations with the same rules, (speed, classes, etc.) would make it alot easier to compete and a whole lot cheaper too, you would only need one setup.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Im going to just wait and see what infolds. Keep an open mind and not start judgement.

DB


----------



## mod10g

Can you post the e-mail contact info?


----------



## salmon killer

Not to be a stick in the mud but If they use ASA rules then wouldnt be just a sub division of ASA.Take the best of ASA and IBO and make a new orig. with some new Ideas and regs. and rules. There are enough people who have been shooting IBO, ASA and club 3D shoots for 30 years now to make a org. that can promote and get sponcers for 3d archery.


----------



## southpaw3d

I agree take the best from both and make a new organization. And let the shooters vote on the big issues.


----------



## hrtlnd164

I hope it takes off in a big way. Everyone should understand that this is a start up venture and the folks in charge have put alot of thought, planning and work into it. They know the goods and bads of what we already have offered as far as shooting choices. Let's give it a chance to actually start before we try to fix what is broken. Has to be tons of issues to be ironed out in a short time to launch by the ATA show. Good luck.


----------



## Garceau

Im hoping the best and it gets up this way.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J Whittington

Maybe red bull, Aflac or a beer company will join up.


----------



## crucker

We are in ohio. Shoot all the ASA, so as long as the dates dont mix we will be in.


----------



## noklok

I'm in.


----------



## J Whittington

Ill be in as much as in can afford to


----------



## Daniel Boone

mod10g said:


> Can you post the e-mail contact info?



There is no email or website yet. Will know more after the trade show. Phone number posted is all you get now.
DB


----------



## paul anderson

how about iowa and ill, missouri they asa in ill. is always one of the biggest shoots of the year, take a look at these states.


----------



## ibo73503

no matter the rules, I am in. The ibo just doesn't have a clue what the shooters want. I hope it takes off in a huge way and opens the eyes of the people in charge of the ibo. healthy competition is a good thing, and I hope the ibo gets a heaping dose of it.


----------



## schmel_me

Wouldnt a new orginization try geographically dodge the ibo/asa there is nothing out west really,nothing in the north,north east.


----------



## tecshooter

schmel_me said:


> Wouldnt a new orginization try geographically dodge the ibo/asa there is nothing out west really,nothing in the north,north east.


True, but the base of shooters is already in the East, and with the amount of unhappiness right now with the IBO, it would be smart to try and capitalize on their perceived failures and take the existing shooters away, if not make the IBO fold completely, then expand westward from there.


----------



## draw29

Looking forward to it. Sure would like to make sure to the new org does not scedule a big shoot in Pa on the weekend of June 22,23. Already a big event in Western Pa that weekend and theres 240 shooters that won't be at the new event.
Really like the idea of putting everyone on equal ground with the speed restriction and also shooting with your peers at the same time under the same conditions. Hope it happens.


----------



## bigbassone

DB is there going to be a sign up of some sort to show interest or something of the sort so those of us will be contacted or do we just need to keep looking. The reason I'm asking is so those that don't know about this yet we can tell them to register and will be updated. It might be easier if there could be a mass e-mail to inform everyone. Just a thought!


----------



## hoytxcutter

Don't like the ASA format of the speed limit and I am only a 27" draw.


----------



## hoytxcutter

The IBO has a enough support other than the few on here that complain quite often.


tecshooter said:


> True, but the base of shooters is already in the East, and with the amount of unhappiness right now with the IBO, it would be smart to try and capitalize on their perceived failures and take the existing shooters away, if not make the IBO fold completely, then expand westward from there.


----------



## SonnyThomas

hoytxcutter said:


> The IBO has a enough support other than the few on here that complain quite often.


I'm not heartless, hoytxcutter. I'll donate some crying towels for them


----------



## Daniel Boone

bigbassone said:


> DB is there going to be a sign up of some sort to show interest or something of the sort so those of us will be contacted or do we just need to keep looking. The reason I'm asking is so those that don't know about this yet we can tell them to register and will be updated. It might be easier if there could be a mass e-mail to inform everyone. Just a thought!


As soon as the get a website will know more. Will get more info at ATA show on Jan 7/8 nd 9
DB


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

i maybe missing it but where is the phone number at


----------



## Daniel Boone

Barn Burner said:


> i maybe missing it but where is the phone number at


Seems I didnt get it posted.

Will have to wait untill Trade show.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas

DB, don't give out anything even if you have it. They have to buried with getting things lined up.

Same for everyone else, keep crude comments to yourself. No one knows how this is going to play.
Sure, new game in town, great, but cutting throats ain't doing anyone any good.


----------



## carlosii

SonnyThomas said:


> DB, don't give out anything even if you have it. They have to buried with getting things lined up.
> 
> Same for everyone else, keep crude comments to yourself. No one knows how this is going to play.
> Sure, new game in town, great, but cutting throats ain't doing anyone any good.


exactly right Sonny...there ain't enough 3D throats to go around as it is. looking forward to everybody pulling together on this.


----------



## sagecreek

Sounds good. I wish them all the luck in the world. Glad they are using McKenzie targets.


----------



## Daniel Boone

SonnyThomas said:


> DB, don't give out anything even if you have it. They have to buried with getting things lined up.
> 
> Same for everyone else, keep crude comments to yourself. No one knows how this is going to play.
> Sure, new game in town, great, but cutting throats ain't doing anyone any good.


Everyone Im sure will have the info after the trade show.
DB


----------



## brownstonebear

Sounds great. Looking forward to something new.


----------



## salmon killer

Bring it out west!


----------



## XForce Girl

Daniel,
Will this organization have a booth at the show? I dont want to miss out on the information.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone

XForce Girl said:


> Daniel,
> Will this organization have a booth at the show? I dont want to miss out on the information.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I dont know. I assume they will from this statement or sharing a boothe.
DB


----------



## NYS REP

I spoke with the promoter Saturday evening. You can only imagine how busy he is. He stated he has received overwhelming positive response to this. As stated in the original post by DB, this will expand westward next year. Be patient as this takes off.


----------



## Daniel Boone

NYS REP said:


> I spoke with the promoter Saturday evening. You can only imagine how busy he is. He stated he has received overwhelming positive response to this. As stated in the original post by DB, this will expand westward next year. Be patient as this takes off.


Thanks

Lots of folks are really excited about this. This is what 3d needs. Often wondered why it couldn't be done by regions.

Hoping everyone realize how much work something like this takes and keeps an open mind. 
DB


----------



## elkhunter60

I'd like to see an outlaw class (no speed limit) here and in ASA also.


----------



## rhyno_071

Looking forward to something new but I hope this doesn't hurt the IBO. I actually like the IBO and the fact that it's different than ASA and others.


----------



## schmel_me

elkhunter60 said:


> I'd like to see an outlaw class (no speed limit) here and in ASA also.


I can see that but for heavens sake i hope they dont have as many classes as the ASA.


----------



## goofy2788

Ok not that I'm not interested but if its going to follow ASA rules what is going to be different from the ASA to make this a new series? If I want to shoot ASA I go to an ASA event. I would like to know whats going to be the things to draw me from ASA to you?


----------



## smokin'dually

goofy2788 said:


> Ok not that I'm not interested but if its going to follow ASA rules what is going to be different from the ASA to make this a new series? If I want to shoot ASA I go to an ASA event. I would like to know whats going to be the things to draw me from ASA to you?


alot closer..


----------



## $dabucks

Times two. I dont know of a club within five hours of me that ever shoots ASA rules.


----------



## Daniel Boone

goofy2788 said:


> Ok not that I'm not interested but if its going to follow ASA rules what is going to be different from the ASA to make this a new series? If I want to shoot ASA I go to an ASA event. I would like to know whats going to be the things to draw me from ASA to you?


Who saying anything about drawing from anyone? Pick the events you want to go too. This seems to be another viable option for archers to choose. 
DB


----------



## ProtecMan

Will be interesting to see what kind of format they go with. Would definitely be interested in the western region!


----------



## whispershooter

This sounds great. It will be nice to have some ASA shoots up North here.


----------



## dschonbrun

Given that the IBO only has a limited number of events, and focuses on certain geographies, it's great to see a group started that can be complementary.

I don't see this as competition as much as a group that can support and affect more archers. Even if the rules were the same as ASA or IBO, it will be great to have more local events for those of us in the North and North Eastern regions.


----------



## dschonbrun

I think an arrow speed standard only makes sense if you have a Chrono at every shoot and require every archer to test 2 or 3 arrows directly before the first target. If this isn't possible, then there are other options to consider which are easily enforceable.

One option is a minimum gr/lb standard. Pretty much every store has a bow scale and a grain scale. Somewhere in the 6-6.5 gr/lb area would level the playing field. We want to dissuade archers from using underspined arrows which might explode on being fired and cause injury... so I think we need to give this some thought. As well, I don't want an archer to do better simply because they can afford lighter carbon arrows. If someone's going to win or lose, it should be based on skill, commitment/practice, and performance on the day of the event; not money.

By this standard, a #60 bow would need a min 360-380gr arrow, which is very achievable on a reasonable budget.


----------



## bigbassone

Man I'm looking forward to this! I'm just concerned about how many people will be able to attend on such short notice. I understand the logistics very well but after all is released its going to be very difficult to get the word out and everyone being able to make plans on just a couple months notice. People scheduling time off from work and making travel arrangements. This should be great from the sounds of it so far.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Matt_Potter said:


> You might think about allowing string-walking in one of the trad classes - something ASA doesn't do but IBO does


To follow up with Matt's question, I am assuming there will only be one Traditional class like the ASA? I personally like the ASA model of combining Traditional, Longbow and Recurve Un-aided together in a single class.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Matt_Potter said:


> You might think about allowing string-walking in one of the trad classes - something ASA doesn't do but IBO does





jcs-bowhunter said:


> To follow up with Matt's question, I am assuming there will only be one Traditional class like the ASA? I personally like the ASA model of combining Traditional, Longbow and Recurve Un-aided together in a single class.


One thing I've always ran into was arguments with Traditional/Recurve shooters, but in the NFAA, was string walking and split fingers, one above and one below. The way I see it if you have a Stick bow or recurve, shoot them the best way for you. This is competition, not piddling with all "proper in the world." Same thing for anchoring, use best to get the job done. I use to shoot corner of the mouth or tip of my chin with the one, two, three finger for correcting elevation. When I was deer hunting all was fair to get the job done, should be 3D also.


----------



## bowtechog70

sounds really good to me


----------



## brownstonebear

NYS REP said:


> I spoke with the promoter Saturday evening. You can only imagine how busy he is. He stated he has received overwhelming positive response to this. As stated in the original post by DB, this will expand westward next year. Be patient as this takes off.


:thumbs_up


----------



## mocheese

Good to hear!! Looking forward to more info and really looking forward to seeing the schedule and location of the events.


----------



## Growling Bear

No speed limit. Keep it the 5 grains per pound and just just change the format. You still would have a great turnout


----------



## n2bows

I hope this new org has a K45/K50 class like ASA does.


----------



## treeman65

n2bows said:


> I hope this new org has a K45/K50 class like ASA does.


that makes 2 of us IBO wont even answer me when I try to contact them about a known distance class


----------



## panther08

I know I'll be at at least one of these but between tryin to make all Asa and Ibo it will be hard to make them all to. Can't wait to hear more might be what Ibo needs to revamp. IMHO if I like what I see I'd drop Ibo and shoot these


----------



## JAG

this is exciting, we need more things like this, especially in my area. We will visit with them at the ATA and find out more.


----------



## Archerywarrior

keep the pa one open for me to try! something new is always fun.


----------



## woodsman78

I am just wondering were in PA. the shoot would be located


----------



## hammerhunter

elkhunter60 said:


> I'd like to see an outlaw class (no speed limit) here and in ASA also.


What's the point with that it is supposed to be a challenge, unless all of your targets are between 40 and 80 yards then you could make it competitive . 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas

*New Archery 3D Organization is launchung this summer.Edit Post.*



elkhunter60 said:


> I'd like to see an outlaw class (no speed limit) here and in ASA also.


For people who just plain don't want to follow rules and that's what it amounts to. Sure, lump them all in one class, fixed pins and movable sights, all exceeding whatever speed limit imposed.



schmel_me said:


> I can see that but for heavens sake i hope they dont have as many classes as the ASA.


Where you been? Try 75 or 76 classes in the NFAA - granted, the NFAA only allows certain classes to compete in State, Sectionals and National events.


----------



## NOV RUT

a new thread was started about Regions Archery in the General archery forum.
This is where we will be posting all of the information during the ATA show.
If you have any questions about this new organization please ask them on the other
thread.
I will try to keep up with everything and answer all of your question, but please be
patient, the show is going to be a mad house.

Thanks,
Shawn Hatem


----------



## bigbassone

can you put up the link for the other thread.Thanks


----------



## bigbassone

Found it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922927


----------



## SonnyThomas

NOV RUT said:


> a new thread was started about Regions Archery in the General archery forum.
> This is where we will be posting all of the information during the ATA show.
> If you have any questions about this new organization please ask them on the other
> thread.
> I will try to keep up with everything and answer all of your question, but please be
> patient, the show is going to be a mad house.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shawn Hatem


Thanks, Shawn....


----------



## arrowblaster

What's the word from the ATA show?


----------



## Daniel Boone

Got to talk to Shawn and Dick both today.

Impressed. This is going to be good for archery.

Sponsored lined up. Pro Bowhunting class. Get ready to see top pros pulling there pins out and going for the cash.

Liking what Im hearing so far.

DB


----------



## YankeeRebel

n2bows said:


> I hope this new org has a K45/K50 class like ASA does.


I was informed there WILL BE Known Distance Classes just like in ASA but I did NOT get yardage distances confirmed.:thumb:


----------



## carlosii

Daniel Boone said:


> Got to talk to Shawn and Dick both today.
> 
> Impressed. This is going to be good for archery.
> 
> Sponsored lined up. Pro Bowhunting class. Get ready to see top pros pulling there pins out and going for the cash.
> 
> Liking what Im hearing so far.
> 
> DB


just wondering, does that mean there will only one pro class, that is, the pro hunter class?


----------



## Daniel Boone

carlosii said:


> just wondering, does that mean there will only one pro class, that is, the pro hunter class?


No sir AT ALL. 55yrd distance on big targets.

I believe there will be a class for everyone.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

YankeeRebel said:


> I was informed there WILL BE Known Distance Classes just like in ASA but I did NOT get yardage distances confirmed.:thumb:


I diffidently told Dick this is needed and has been a success. Good thing is sponsors that they already got. You will see shoot downs for amatuers. TV coverage hopefully. Several of the pros are already behind this. Goal for this is to move into all regions of the US. Something that been needed for a longtime
DB


----------



## Kstigall

Of the 3 big archery organizations the IBO's AHC (Advanced Hunter Class) is probably the best "hunter" class definition to use. AHC - No lens, screw-in points and only a single front stabilizer. I personally used a back bar this hunting season. The ASA Hunter class allows a lens and limited length back bars. The NFAA Hunter class allows glue-in points and unlimited length back bars.

I hope they use a 12" max front bar length for "Pro Hunter" as that is the max for all the other orgs. Probably won't have a speed limit but it should as draw length is pretty much the sole determiner of arrow speed. If grains per pound is used it should be something like the AMO recommendation. The IBO 5 gpp across the board is a joke.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Do they have a web page or any list of upcoming events posted?


----------



## YankeeRebel

Alpha Burnt said:


> Do they have a web page or any list of upcoming events posted?


Not as of YET...but it's coming. Stay tuned for AFTER the ATA Show and Shawn and company will post up more about it. It is going to be AWESOME!!! :thumb:


----------



## ahcnc

Kstigall said:


> Of the 3 big archery organizations the IBO's AHC (Advanced Hunter Class) is probably the best "hunter" class definition to use. AHC - No lens, screw-in points and only a single front stabilizer. I personally used a back bar this hunting season. The ASA Hunter class allows a lens and limited length back bars. The NFAA Hunter class allows glue-in points and unlimited length back bars.
> 
> I hope they use a 12" max front bar length for "Pro Hunter" as that is the max for all the other orgs. Probably won't have a speed limit but it should as draw length is pretty much the sole determiner of arrow speed. If grains per pound is used it should be something like the AMO recommendation. The IBO 5 gpp across the board is a joke.


I'm with ya Brother...290fps...45 yrd??..single 12in stab...I can only hope!!! I've been waiting for a class like this:angel:


----------



## mod10g

Daniel Boone said:


> Got to talk to Shawn and Dick both today.
> 
> Impressed. This is going to be good for archery.
> 
> Sponsored lined up. Pro Bowhunting class. Get ready to see top pros pulling there pins out and going for the cash.
> 
> Liking what Im hearing so far.
> 
> I hope the Pro's stay in the open classes, I think it might drive away some of the guys that want to be in a class like this because it would be hard to beat the pros. I think the rule should be anyone competing in an open pro class in ASA or IBO cannot compete in the Pro Bowhunter division, if you want it to grow you have to give the bow hunting guys a chance, might enen go as far as no hinge releases.


----------



## timothy funk

How about this idea? The registration money collected for each class stays within the same class when it comes to payout. The IBO does not payout in some classes but is not bashfull when it comes to entry fee amounts.


----------



## Garceau

mod10g said:


> Daniel Boone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to talk to Shawn and Dick both today.
> 
> Impressed. This is going to be good for archery.
> 
> Sponsored lined up. Pro Bowhunting class. Get ready to see top pros pulling there pins out and going for the cash.
> 
> Liking what Im hearing so far.
> 
> I hope the Pro's stay in the open classes, I think it might drive away some of the guys that want to be in a class like this because it would be hard to beat the pros. I think the rule should be anyone competing in an open pro class in ASA or IBO cannot compete in the Pro Bowhunter division, if you want it to grow you have to give the bow hunting guys a chance, might enen go as far as no hinge releases.
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt with a hinge release!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## ahcnc

Me Too!!!!!! Longhorn 3..4 years and running...
As for as Pro shooters dropping down to shoot Pro Hunter, it's a non issue. A Pro is a Pro. If you set limits on who can or can't shoot in Pro Hunter..it might as well be called Advanced Hunter.


----------



## mod10g

Yea I guess your right, there are some people that hunt with them. But I still think the open pros should have a good payout in that class and not drop down. You hear the pros talking about how to grow that class in ASA and I think after a few years you might run into that same problem in the bow hunter class, if they do allow the pros in that class then they should not have the open pro class, just semi pro, in order to have a good payout I don't think you can have two high payout classes and pay very deep. I won't be shooting in either class just some thinking out loud.


----------



## bigbassone

mod10g said:


> Yea I guess your right, there are some people that hunt with them. But I still think the open pros should have a good payout in that class and not drop down. You hear the pros talking about how to grow that class in ASA and I think after a few years you might run into that same problem in the bow hunter class, if they do allow the pros in that class then they should not have the open pro class, just semi pro, in order to have a good payout I don't think you can have two high payout classes and pay very deep. I won't be shooting in either class just some thinking out loud.


So you want a "pro" bow hunters class with no "pro's" in it! That sounds about right, I would love to win a major national tournament and get lots of money and bragging rights but please I dont want any real competition.


----------



## OT3D

Not much real new information from the principals involved so far. Thought there would be more after the ATA. Lots of people waiting on more info, I'm sure.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Gotta hear more about this


----------



## Daniel Boone

OT3D said:


> Not much real new information from the principals involved so far. Thought there would be more after the ATA. Lots of people waiting on more info, I'm sure.


Kinda hard to until things are 100% set.

Once everything set for sure there will be more news.
DB


----------



## mod10g

bigbassone said:


> So you want a "pro" bow hunters class with no "pro's" in it! That sounds about right, I would love to win a major national tournament and get lots of money and bragging rights but please I dont want any real competition.


Yea that is about right!!! the open pros are just that, OPEN PRO!!! Pro bow hunters are guys you see on the Outdoor channel but I don't think any of them will be showing up at many tournaments, advanced or champion bow hunter would be a better name for it, and I think you'll find there is (REAL) competition in all the classes.


----------



## nochance

bigbassone said:


> So you want a "pro" bow hunters class with no "pro's" in it! That sounds about right, I would love to win a major national tournament and get lots of money and bragging rights but please I dont want any real competition.


I'm with you! If you have a pro hunter class then guess what? Its open to anyone shooting the required equipment. Seen too much whining, whoever wins hunter is a ringer(no pun intended) blah blah blah. As long as they satisfy the requirments then its legit!


----------



## mikeg68

My concern would be that if they call it a Pro bowhunter class, then the people who shoot that would then be required to shoot in the "Pro" class at any IBO or ASA event based on their rules that if you shoot "Pro" in any other 3D organization you must shoot "Pro" in their events.


----------



## smokin'dually

i wouldnt think there would be too many pros changing up to shoot the class, if they did im sure they would dominate as expected. i know there are some really tough shooters in the hc classes and could possibly hang at a 35 max but its already been stated that the shots may reach open class distances, which will keep alot of the amatures from playing with the big boys.


----------



## J Whittington

have the locations for the events been announced?


----------



## bigbassone

nochance said:


> I'm with you! If you have a pro hunter class then guess what? Its open to anyone shooting the required equipment. Seen too much whining, whoever wins hunter is a ringer(no pun intended) blah blah blah. As long as they satisfy the requirments then its legit!


Thank you im glad to see someone sees the point im trying to make, its an archery tournament and the rationale from the above means unless you are a hunting host on TV you cant shoot in a PRO HUNTERS class. Well guess what, there are open pro shooters that have their own hunting show. Wonder if they qualify! Lets not start excluding people because of their shooting record or what class they have shot in in the past. Any pro class anyone can shoot in unless it is gender or age specific, just pay the extra money and you are a pro, unless your in the NFAA then you have to jump through hoops to be a pro. I say i want to shoot against the best in the world and until i think i can compete i will shoot in the classes i am most competitive in, no matter what class it is.

Lets get this thread back to what it was intended for: information about the 3-D organization. I hope everyone shoots great and lets have a great year!


----------



## NYS REP

I spoke with Dick last night. He was traveling from visiting with a possible shoot location. Has a meeting today with backers. He's going non-stop to get this going. Stated the ATA show was very positive. Folks you need to a little more patient. All the T's and I's need crossed and dotted before any locations are released. He has good people helping him!!!


----------



## brownstonebear

Sounds positive. Glad to hear things are moving forward.


----------



## Daniel Boone

NYS REP said:


> I spoke with Dick last night. He was traveling from visiting with a possible shoot location. Has a meeting today with backers. He's going non-stop to get this going. Stated the ATA show was very positive. Folks you need to a little more patient. All the T's and I's need crossed and dotted before any locations are released. He has good people helping him!!!



Dick and Shawn are busy folks right now. Lot to be put into place. I'm glad there not releasing any info until it set in stone. No easy task at all organizing a new assc. 
DB


----------



## Garceau

Yes, folks - as exciting as it is. Give it some time.


----------



## NOV RUT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i_wXRUQZ3_E

Video info about regions archery


----------



## draw29

I am really liking what I was hearing in the Video. Looks like some good guys starting it up also. I would say this baby should FLY. Good Luck and I will be there. Do not schedule the Pa shoot for the weekend of June 22nd and 23rd. There is already a big event in Western Pa that pulls near 300 shooters called Camo Cares at the Fryburg Sportsmans Club and growing every year. Al proceeds go to Hunt of a Lifetime and Wounded Warrior. Would sure hate to see a conflict and draw both shoots down.


----------



## bjbarker

Watched the video and I liked hearing Boone, NC mentioned as a shoot site. Not far from Union Grove, that ended after a 30yr run and still drawed 600+ shooter the last year it was held. Will be watching for details....


----------



## treeman65

draw29 said:


> I am really liking what I was hearing in the Video. Looks like some good guys starting it up also. I would say this baby should FLY. Good Luck and I will be there. Do not schedule the Pa shoot for the weekend of June 22nd and 23rd. There is already a big event in Western Pa that pulls near 300 shooters called Camo Cares at the Fryburg Sportsmans Club and growing every year. Al proceeds go to Hunt of a Lifetime and Wounded Warrior. Would sure hate to see a conflict and draw both shoots down.


looks like PA local shoots need to start a known distance class for the one of us that want to shoot this a national shoot like regions or asa


----------



## carlosii

watched the video and heard a couple things that have me wondering.
it was commented on that arrow speed restriction has gone from 240 fps up to 280 fps (and now 290 fps). with some hunting bows now shooting 330 fps or higher they might be looking at upping that speed limit and moving the targets out further.
for us geezers it is sometimes problematic as to whether we can even get 280 fps. same for short draw archers.
as i understood from the video there will be three shoots this year, tentatively scheduled for indiana, ohio, and pennsylvania. then next year three more will be added in texas, oklahoma, and Arkansas. then three more to be added each year until some six regions of the country will be included. they also indicated a championship/classic shoot somewhere maybe in north carolina. so will there be a championship the first year?

interesting to see this develop.


----------



## bigbassone

If there is a speed increase compared to the ASA of 290 those shooting faster than 300 for IBO events are going to have to slow their bows down or have 2 rigs. Same problem others have been complaining about for years. Thats why a lot of people only shoot 1 Organization and not 2. I hope this is a consideration since the talk has been to qualify for the ASA classic through these new tournaments.


----------



## alfabuck

Sounds awesome I am very interested in shooting this circuit and it will definitely help promote the sport. 


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I Posted in the ASA forums. So far not that many have replied, but there hasn't been any lovin' kisses given.


----------

